# Very dark honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

It bee the plants they are working


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess it might make sense that if one hive found a good source of dark nectar, they would dance the location to the rest of the colony, but the other hives might never happen upon it.


----------

